# Sick cory cat?



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everyone.

My parentes have a 10 gallon tank that i've built and they are maintaining it quite well i think, they're doing 25% water change every week the way i told them.
They currently have 10 cardinals, 1 otto catfish and 2 corydoras (not sure what species, I think is davidsandsi) 
Well I went there today and I found out that one of the corys didn't look so well (the other fish, including the otto are doing great!), while the other was very active and looking great, this one was standing still on the back of a driftwood piece, with its dorsal fin down and they say that cory has been acting like that for the last 3 days.
The only problem I can see is with the food, my parents only feed the fish with flakes (the otto is surviving on the algae on the tank for sure), and I've already told them to get some algae wafers, and that the fish would love it, but they didn't care... If you think the problem could be related to that please tell me, next time I go there I'll take them some algae wafers and brine shrimp just like I feed the fish in my tank, or if you see that it is another problem report please... Thank you!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, it could be because Cories are very social fish. It is recommended to keep them in a group of at least 4-5 to keep them happy. I would find some kind of sinking pellets or wafers for them though. There is no telling if they are even able to get ahold of any food.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

The healthy one was for sure eating the flake food, and why ain't this one also like the other if it is a social problem?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with Manafel. My 7 Cories are very happy and playful. I've read many references that say they are a social fish that need to be kept in schools of at least 4 or 5. 

My cories will eat the same food my other fish eat but I always drop a couple of shrip pellets for them in case not enough food escaped my other fish who are ravenous eaters. 

And who is to say the other Cory won't be getting sick soon. Not likely the two would get ill at exactly the same time.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

In that case, do you they they should get 2 or 3 more cories? I think the tank would be a bit overstocked right?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Go to aqadvisor.com and put in the tank size, filtration info and the stocking info and it will tell you. 

They can always add a filter or get a bigger one and that will help overcome a small overstocking problem.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah okay, thanks for the advice!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

No worries... always glad to help when I can. I sure ask for plenty.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

More cories!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not in a 10 gal. The tank would be overstocked.


----------

